# Man Facing Charges After Girlfriend’s Suicide Over Revenge Porn



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 13, 2018)

Damilya Jossipalenya, 24, killed herself a week after Alessio Bianchi, said he would send the porn clip along with film of her taking cocaine to her family last year.  (Central News)

A man whose girlfriend jumped to her death after he threatened her with revenge porn may face manslaughter charges, a court heard.

Alessio Bianchi told Damilya Jossipalenya he would send the clip to her relatives days before she fell 80 feet from her apartment.

Bianchi, 26, had already shared footage of Damilya, 24, performing a sex act on him, warning: “I am going to keep destroying you.”


Last week Westminster coroner’s court in central London heard that the CPS has asked police if there is enough evidence to investigate him in connection with Damilya’s death.

Det. Sgt Emma Kirby, of the Metropolitan Police said: “We have been asked to look into whether there has been a history of domestic abuse that could have deteriorated the deceased’s mental state to a point where she might have committed suicide.”

Alessio Bianchi threatened to send more explicit material to Damilya's family, according to prosecutors.  (Central News)

Bianchi, an Italian born in Saudi Arabia, got a 12-week suspended jail term in April after he admitted an assault on Damilya and disclosing private sexual photos and films.

BRITAIN'S VIOLENT CRIME WAVE TIED TO SURGE IN CRACK, COCAINE COMING FROM COLOMBIA, REPORT SAYS

He met her at London’s Regent’s University.

Bianchi’s barrister Steven Powles said: “It cannot be said that the defendant’s actions caused the suicide, only that he knew his actions related to a vulnerable woman.”

Assistant coroner Dr. Shirley Radcliffe adjourned the hearing until a full inquest later this year.


----------



## Shula (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm not mad.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good.


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 13, 2018)

I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......

He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally


----------



## fasika (Jun 13, 2018)

They should charge him and make him a lesson for all other sleazy men who think of following in his footsteps. Disgusting.


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 13, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......
> 
> *He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally*



I don't agree, he said out of his own mouth his intent was to destroy her,  implying he would not stop until there was some catastrophic outcome for her...could he have known for sure she'd commit suicide likely not, but he took the risk of this as an outcome


----------



## fasika (Jun 13, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......
> 
> He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally


Suicide is not always due to mental illness. Shame is a cause too. And his harassment and shaming can easily trigger that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 13, 2018)

See ya!


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 13, 2018)

jeanghrey said:


> I don't agree, he said out of his own mouth his intent was to destroy her,  implying he would not stop until there was some catastrophic outcome for her...could he have known for sure she'd commit suicide likely not, but he took the risk of this as an outcome





He didnt make her do the drugs
He didnt rape her as far as me know and make her have sex with him

What he did was shameful and disgusting but was his actions alone responsible for her wanting to end her whole life. This is something that is not in the article and something i dont think anyone other then her would be able to tell us.

Was that it.......all areas of her life was fine but this situation is the one and only reason she wanted to not exsist anymore.


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 13, 2018)

fasika said:


> Suicide is not always due to mental illness. Shame is a cause too. And his harassment and shaming can easily trigger that.



I wasnt just talking about mental illness but im speaking more towards her mental state of mind that she had at the moment she decided to jump.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 13, 2018)

I would've taken him out first    But I'm glad he's going to jail.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## onyxdreams (Jun 13, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> He didnt make her do the drugs
> He didnt rape her as far as me know and make her have sex with him
> 
> What he did was shameful and disgusting but was his actions alone responsible for her wanting to end her whole life. This is something that is not in the article and something i dont think anyone other then her would be able to tell us.
> ...




I understand what you're saying but his intent was to destroy her and claimed he would not stop, he also involved her family, I doubt only one area of her life was ruined.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 13, 2018)

Make an example out of him. I'm good with this.


----------



## nysister (Jun 13, 2018)

He's a monster and should rot.

He knew he'd push her to hurt herself. I think cases like this should face more than Manslaughter charges.

Who is to say he didn't force her to perform on him. He was caught on CCTV choking, punching and spitting on her. He's a vile monster.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anybody read an account of a woman doing this to a man? Because I've only heard of men doing this to women. You'd think women would retaliate...


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jun 13, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> Good.



Yes. Good.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 13, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> Has anybody read an account of a woman doing this to a man? Because I've only heard of men doing this to women. You'd think women would retaliate...


Men aren’t especially embarrassed by sex videos. Often they take video and share it with friends. When women do this the man is usually married and it is proof of the affair, not the video of the sex that is threatening.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 13, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Men aren’t especially embarrassed by sex videos. Often they take video and share it with friends. When women do this the man is usually married and it is proof of the affair, not the video of the sex that is threatening.



I was thinking small crayons.


----------



## hothair (Jun 13, 2018)

Good.

 It can be manslaughter if the prosecution is good based on uk law. 

Question: would she have jumped if he hadn't abused, threatened and released the sex video? Plus with the express intent to harm.


----------



## toinette (Jun 13, 2018)

Finish him!! Let this serve as a warning to all the other sleaze bucket men out there


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 14, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> Has anybody read an account of a woman doing this to a man? Because I've only heard of men doing this to women. You'd think women would retaliate...



I'm not sure if you're talking about stories about men killing themselves over revenge porn but just recently in a town close to mine, a woman was charged for sending photos and videos to her "man's" wife and his daughter. She was charged with something but I can't remember exactly what.


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 14, 2018)

these are different times now, if it's put out onto the internet it follows you forever, his actions wouldn't just affect her reputation but potentially also future jobs, social circles, and even potential partners....you could argue what he did would destroy her life, and the thought of that compelled her to suicide....there's good and bad to having the internet but either way we have more responsibility about what we put out because the repercussions are greater now


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 14, 2018)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm not sure if you're talking about stories about men killing themselves over revenge porn but just recently in a town close to mine, a woman was charged for sending photos and videos to her "man's" wife and his daughter. She was charged with something but I can't remember exactly what.


She caught a revenge porn charge which would have been little more than a slap on the hand but where she's really in trouble is that the daughter was 14 so the sexual assault registry may be in her future.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 14, 2018)

fasika said:


> They should charge him and make him a lesson for all other sleazy men who think of following in his footsteps. Disgusting.


Revenge porn is a crime and anything that results from dude  committing a crime is his fault.  If he ain't want them kinda problems he should have left her alone.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 14, 2018)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm not sure if you're talking about stories about men killing themselves over revenge porn but just recently in a town close to mine, a woman was charged for sending photos and videos to her "man's" wife and his daughter. She was charged with something but I can't remember exactly what.


Oh wow! Women used to do this all the time as 'proof'
Never thought this could be considered revenge porn


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 14, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......
> 
> He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally



I get what you're saying, but this isnt one of those cases where I'd cape for the defendant. If they choose to make an example out of him this may be better for the rest of us and a deterrent for the creepier and more abusive men.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2018)

Nvm


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 14, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......
> 
> He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally


You for real?


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 14, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She caught a revenge porn charge which would have been little more than a slap on the hand but where she's really in trouble is that the daughter was 14 so the sexual assault registry may be in her future.



I’m having mixed feelings about the main story in this thread and dude being charged with murder, mainly because I feel it could be a slippery slope. I’m not familiar with UK law, though.

But this? This chick sending pornographic pictures to the guys daughter? Yeah, she needs to be on the sex registry. She’s fully sick.

When I was 16 my best friend confided in me that her father had an affair. The reason why is because the lady got crazy when she broke it off and started stalking him, so she wanted me to be aware since I was at her house all the time.

One day, she, her boyfriend, and I were sitting on her boyfriend’s porch. This woman drove by, wearing a bad wig and what looked like stage makeup. It was the mistress! I was terrified. We all lived within a mile of each other and I didn’t know what she was capable of. Not to mention, just the thought of my friends Dad cheating damn near tore me apart. That was a serious lesson on “adult ****” for me, and I wasn’t ready for it.

I can only imagine what this 14 year old is dealing with. Just wrong. 

Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## Brownie (Jun 14, 2018)

Best not to take any personal pics or videos...relationships end all the time.  Hope he  gets jail time.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 14, 2018)

[email protected]@ said:


> I get what you're saying, but this isnt one of those cases where I'd cape for the defendant. If *they choose to make an example out of him this may be better for the rest of us and a deterrent for the creepier and more abusive* men.


----------



## chassiecrane (Jun 14, 2018)

I ain’t crying a river for him. Him and that crazy girl who was texting her ex boyfriend to get back in the car and kill himself can rot tagetha fiveva. RIP to the victim.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 15, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I dont agree to this at most he was harrasing her ......
> He is not at fault for whatever she had going on mentally



You never know what could set off a perfectly sane individual.  Based on his character, it sounds as if she had a tough time with him.  Sad because she was young and very pretty.  Had her whole life ahead.  I'm surprised it's only manslaughter.  That charge needs to be upgraded.

He killed her just like if he pushed her off the ledge himself.  I wish she left a suicide note blaming him, which is probably why it's only manslaughter, since the actions weren't directly traceable to him.


----------

